# Neue Grafikkarte



## Zyonmythos (7. September 2011)

Servus,ich suche für meinen Computer eine neue Grafikkarte die 65 Euro kosten soll (Richtwert) und für Spiele wie World of Warcraft, Assassin's Creed und Fifa/Pes 12 ausreichen sollte.

Diese Graka habe ich mir rausgesucht SAPPHIRE HD6570 HM wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es nicht was besseres/passenderes noch gibt deswegen wollt ich nochmal eure Meinungen bzw. Empfehlungen.

Hier die System Information
------------------
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
       System Model: Lenovo H410
               BIOS: Lenovo BIOS Version: DMKT06A V0.6A
          Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5800  @ 3.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
             Memory: 2048MB RAM (wird noch auf 4GB erweitert)
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11

Mainboard:Lenovo L-IG41M3 (anderen Link habe ich nicht gefunden^^)

Link zum PC:Lenovo H410
Und dieses Netzteil wurde schon nachgerüstet:CoolerMaster GX450 ATX23 (450 Watt)

Einen Computer selber zusammenzustellen ging leider nicht .


----------



## Littlecool (7. September 2011)

ahw verlesen

ggf ebay.... sonst seh ich nix


----------



## muehe (7. September 2011)

http://www.amazon.de...15424482&sr=1-1

solls unbedingt bei amazon sein ?

solltest lieber noch 25 Euro sparen sowas nehmen http://gh.de/635527


----------



## Tilhor (7. September 2011)

Wenn du bereit wärst 5€ mehr zu bezahlen, empfehle ich die HD6670. Die hat nen besseren Chiptakt, daher ist sie schneller. Zwar hat sie nur 1GB GDDR5 Speicher statt 2, aber für die Spiele reichen 1GB vollkommen aus. Da macht sich ein besserer Chip und Takt besser!


----------



## Zyonmythos (7. September 2011)

Es muss nicht unbedingt Amazon sein solange die Shops sicher sind und die Waare neu ist (gebraucht traue ich eher weniger)
Bei Amazon habe ich halt schon öfters bestellt^^

Die 65 Euro sind ein Richtwert muss ich notfalls etwas länger sparen (Weihnachten ist ja bald ) für WoW reicht ja die OnBoard Karte noch zum 10er raiden^^


----------



## muehe (7. September 2011)

ne 6770/5770 würde halt besser zum Rest des passen damit lässt sich auch gut WoW zocken


----------



## Palimbula (7. September 2011)

Wenn es schon eine günstige Grafikkarte sein muss, dann eine HD5770 bzw. deren "Nachfolger" HD 6770 --> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2011/test-amd-radeon-hd-6670/3/#abschnitt_leistung Die ist knapp 50% schneller als die von Tilhor vorgeschlagene HD6670. Kostenpunkt für eine HD6770 bzw. HD5770: +/- € 100,00 Die von dir genannte HD6570 ist etwa 8% langsamer als eine HD5670, die wiederum knapp 70% langsamer ist als eine HD5770 --> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2011/test-amd-radeon-hd-6570/3/#abschnitt_leistung


----------



## Zyonmythos (8. September 2011)

Dann werde ich mir die HD6770 kaufen wenn keine anderen Ratschläge evt. noch folgen 

Hätte dann noch eine frage wodrauf ich achten muss wenn ich einen 2GB Ram-Chip kaufe weil einen könnte ich noch verbauen da 1 Slot frei ist.

Der schon verbaute 2GB Ram-Chip vom Samsung hat folgende Werte (laut AIDA64 Extreme Edition): )

Modulgröße	2 GB (2 ranks, 8 banks)
Speicherart	DDR3 SDRAM
Speichergeschwindigkeit	DDR3-1333 (667 MHz)
Modulbreite	64 bit
Modulspannung	1.5 V

Speicher Timings	
@ 609 MHz	8-8-8-22  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 30-68-4-10-5-5  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 533 MHz	7-7-7-20  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 27-59-4-8-4-4  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 457 MHz	6-6-6-17  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 23-51-3-7-4-4  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

Wäre dort evt. ratsam 2 neue Chips mit je 2 GB zukaufen?


----------



## muehe (8. September 2011)

wieviele Module sind jetzt verbaut ?

bei den Preisen momentan würd ich sagen http://gh.de/563816

oder bestellst dort wo du die Grafikkarte bestellen willst z.b. http://gh.de/448854 mit , dann musst nich 2mal Versandkosten zahlen


----------



## Zyonmythos (8. September 2011)

1 Modul von 2 möglichen sind verbaut (1x2G - Jedenfalls sollen es am ende dann min. 4GB Ram sein wegen Win 7 64-bit

Bestellen werde ich bei hardwareversand.de da die anderen Shops mir nicht bekannt sind und ein Bekannter mit hardwareversand.de noch keine Probleme hatte.


----------



## muehe (8. September 2011)

würd ich so machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wann hast den Rechner denn gekauft ? is ja noch recht alter Sockel und CPU


----------



## Zyonmythos (8. September 2011)

Habe den Recher nun ca. 3 Wochen.

Hätte mir natürlich lieber einen selbst zusammengestellt aber gab nur die Möglichkeit fertig PC für 300 Euro (bei Neckermann/Otto) und dann halt neues NT/Graka + Ram erweitern nach und nach^^

Sockel/CPU ist zwar etwas älter aber demnoch nicht schlecht oder?Der selbe war auch bei den 500 Euro PC verbaut.Blueray läuft jedenfalls ruckelfrei (alter PC lief 720p mit hängern )

Am ende würde ich dann auf 6GB Ram kommen wenn ich das richtig sehe?


----------



## Zyonmythos (11. September 2011)

Ich hätte nochmal eine Frage kann ich auch problemlos 4GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-10667U CL7 verbauen?


----------



## muehe (11. September 2011)

ja könnte man , aber warum ? der günstige macht das was er soll


----------



## Zyonmythos (11. September 2011)

Würde das 4GB-Kit geschenkt bekommen


----------



## muehe (11. September 2011)

na dann


----------

